# 545i Voice Commands



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

I emailed BMW USA today regarding when the full voice commands will be ready
Here is the reply,
The voice command preparation option was introduced in January production; however, beginning with February production, the voice command system is a factory installed option.
I hope this is true!


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

*good news*



Tsandas said:


> I emailed BMW USA today regarding when the full voice commands will be ready
> Here is the reply,
> The voice command preparation option was introduced in January production; however, beginning with February production, the voice command system is a factory installed option.
> I hope this is true!


Well, that would be very good news if it's true. My 545i is in production right now.

-MrB


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

mrbelk said:


> Well, that would be very good news if it's true. My 545i is in production right now.
> 
> -MrB


My production is end March so I hope so too! I have my dealer checking..


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

Is voice command on a 545 and option or standard equipment? I have one ordered with production scheduled for the second week of March. ? ? ? ?


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

CapeBimmer said:


> Is voice command on a 545 and option or standard equipment? I have one ordered with production scheduled for the second week of March. ? ? ? ?


In the USA, the voice command is only available with the NAV system. I think that if you install the CPT9000 startac phone, then you get a subset of the voice functionality that controls only the phone system.

-MrB


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

I have ordered the navigation system. The demo I drove in the US had nav and it also had voice command for the phone, HVAC, radio. I assumed the car I ordered has voice.

545 sport, navigation, cold weather pkg., folding rear seat, sat. radio prep.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

CapeBimmer said:


> I have ordered the navigation system. The demo I drove in the US had nav and it also had voice command for the phone, HVAC, radio. I assumed the car I ordered has voice.
> 
> 545 sport, navigation, cold weather pkg., folding rear seat, sat. radio prep.


Then you're in like Flynn.

As an aside, I saw a Sapphire Black 545i with Sport package today in a Target parking lot and it looked AWESOME! Those style 124 wheels look incredible, and the 275/35/18's in the rear looked perfectly proportioned to the car.

I really think that the arguments about the proportions and cutlines, etc. etc. become moot when you see this car in motion in real life.

-MrB


----------



## Tsandas (Jan 25, 2004)

mrbelk said:


> Then you're in like Flynn.
> 
> As an aside, I saw a Sapphire Black 545i with Sport package today in a Target parking lot and it looked AWESOME! Those style 124 wheels look incredible, and the 275/35/18's in the rear looked perfectly proportioned to the car.
> 
> ...


My dealer found out that right now the Voice commandsare not ready yet, expect for the phone system. It can be upgraded by software when ready.


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

Will the radio or CD play with Nav "on"? If not, then you can't get a traffic report on the radio while getting directions with the Nav.


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Gerr3sf: On my 2000 E39, the radio/cd is muted when the nav babe has something to say. It's been confirmed that it's the same nav babe on the '04 E60 so I'm pretty sure it works the same way.

Sam


----------

